# Recovery after tubal reversal



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi! I am scheduled to have a tubal reversal July 8. I am estactic.. I had my reversal 7 years ago after the birth of my last child. I will be flying to have the surgery. And flying home 1 1/2 days after. I am wondering how you felt after? How long it took for you to recover. I will be having an epidural, not general. Was the pain awful? I heard it compared to a c section, but I never had one. Anyway, just wondering. I have a tendency to imagine the worst so I'd like some BTDT feedback.

Thank you!


----------

